# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Γνωρίζουμε τι ράτσα ειναι?

## Xwriatis

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα, πρόσφατα απόκτησα ενα θηλυκό καναρίνι αλλα δεν ξερω ακριβως τι ράτσα ειναι.. Μπορείτε να ρίξετε τα φώτα σας?? 





   Ευχαριστω πολυ !!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Ειναι πολυυυυυ ομορφη και μαλλον ειναι κοινη.
Προσπαθησε να μην τρωνε το υποστρωμα και ειδικα οταν ειναι απο τυπωμενο χαρτι.

----------


## Xwriatis

Εμμμμμ δεν της έφτανε το νήμα έτρωγε κ το χαρτί!!! Μου την πλασαρανε για τιμπραντο για!!! Δεν πειραζει την άλλη φορα θα ξερω!!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Το δακτυλιδι της ειναι ανοιχτου τυπου αρα δεν λεει κατι εχει στο αλλο ποδι δακτυλιδι ?

----------


## Xwriatis

Οχι οχι μονο αυτο του ανοιχτού τύπο δαχτυλίδι εχει , μου ειπε οτι ειναι εκτροφέας κ οτι ειναι περσινό του 15' , γι αυτο ρώτησα για την ράτσα για να με φύγει η απορια

----------


## Soulaki

Ότι και να ειναι, ειναι......κουκλααααα.Πραγμα  ικα, πανέμορφο πουλάκι.
Να σου ζήσει.

----------


## nikolaslo

Μπορει και να ειναι μπορει βγαλε καμια φωτο να φαινεται απο μπροστα.
Θα μας πουν οι εμπειροι της τιμπραντοπαρεας.

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα ! Χρηστο. 

Τα Timbrados αναγνωριζονται μονο απο την φωνη τους η απο το χαρακτηριστικο κλειστου τυπου δαχτυλιδι εκτροφεα. 

Κανεις δεν μπορει να σου πει 100% για ενα θηλυκο , μονο απο την εμφανιση οτι ειναι Timbrado. 

Το οτι δεν φερει τον κοκκινο παραγοντα , του δινει μερικες πιθανοτητες να ειναι , αλλα και παλι μεχρι εκει. 

Ειναι ενα πανεμορφο καναρινακι , να το χαιρεσαι !!!

----------


## kaper

Πολλες φορες μπορεις να αναγνωρισεις τα timbrado απο το σπαθατο στησιμο που εχουν και απο την γωνια που σχηματιζουν στα ποδια

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Xwriatis

Δεν ειμαι γνωστής δυστυχώς αλλα δεν με ενοχλεί αν δεν ειναι ράτσας γερό να ειναι κ ας ειναι οτι θελει δεν με απασχολεί... Το μονο που μπορω να πω σιγουρα ειναι οτι τσιτσιριζει Φούλ .. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορω να βγαλω κάποιες φωτο μιας κ κάθεται συνεχεια κ δεν σηκώνετε ...

----------


## greenalex1996

Δηλαδη αν ενα καναρινι ειναι θυληκο και χωρις δαχτυλιδι.. δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε τι ρατσα ειναι?  ::

----------


## jk21

αν μιλαμε για καναρινια φωνης ναι , μονο αν ακουσουμε φωνη αρσενικου απογονου της

----------

